# Old Neutralizer Tank Equipment Q??



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all.
This is my first post here. I design and build chemical pumping systems for power plants. I recently purchased and remodeled my first home. I converted my oil boiler to a gas unit, installed an on demand unit for domestic water and redid all my plumbing from the well line coming into the foundation to the faucets. I took this opportunity to install PEX lines w/ a manifold system. 

The house originally had a neutralizer and softener setup. After testing my water, I know I need to re-install these items. The softener seems quite new and cleaned up just fine. I opened the neutralizer and cleaned that out as well. This was recommended to me by my local plumbing store (not HD) to make sure nothing was solidified inside. 

Since the dis-assembly of the neutralizer, I've since forgotten how to re-install. I also don't know how to use it. I brought it to the plumbing store for help but they were trying to get me to buy a new one(its pretty old). This is not an option. There was no cover on the unit, nor are there markings, so a manufacturer is out of the question. When I plug it in it starts making noise like the gears moving around. It makes a good sound, not like there's a problem. I know where 4 out of 5 of the ports go. There's the input and output, and the top of tank and bottom of tank port. These are all threaded 3/4" f-npt. The 5th port is out of the side and not threaded. It has a regular machine screw acting as a set screw of sort. I was thinking is was a bypass to be tied into the line w/ the output going into the softener, but the lack of npt threads is throwing me off. 

My 2 questions are, Where does this 5th port tie into and how should I set this timer? I'll attach images below of the device in question. I understand the how the timer basically works (by inserting the pegs at the desired times). What I don't know is how long, hours or days, between flushes.































Thank you all.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What chemicals do you design systems for and what is their purpose?


Good photo quaity. What kind of camera is it?


Do you like Wisk? I have good luck with Tide.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

No intro no advice and I know alot about Those systems


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

But do you know how to do laundry?


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

@ILPlumber:
The chemicals I design systems around are used to help keep boilers cleaner and reduce emissions. They also allow a coal power plant to burn cheaper coal without worrying about fouling the boiler. There are other factors but thats the jist of it.
Thats the camera on my HTC Hero phone 5mp
I dont know nothin bout no laundry 

@Mississippiplum:
What do you mean no intro? Where I come from, saying hello and a bit about yourself IS an introduction. 
I don't know what else I could say......


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I once ate 37 chicken wings in 7 minutes. I set a record for the store, and won $125 gift certificate. If you can't tell..I really like chicken wings!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> I once ate 37 chicken wings in 7 minutes. I set a record for the store, and won $125 gift certificate. If you can't tell..I really like chicken wings!:thumbsup:


Best part of thread


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> I once ate 37 chicken wings in 7 minutes. I set a record for the store, and won $125 gift certificate. If you can't tell..I really like chicken wings!:thumbsup:


Woah someone needed an acid neutralizer :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

EESTom said:


> @ILPlumber:
> The chemicals I design systems around are used to help keep boilers cleaner and reduce emissions. They also allow a coal power plant to burn cheaper coal without worrying about fouling the boiler. There are other factors but thats the jist of it.
> Thats the camera on my HTC Hero phone 5mp
> I dont know nothin bout no laundry
> ...


I think he's talking about this. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/.

A lot of guys miss it when they are new.


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey Albacore.
Thank you for explaining to me, in a POLITE way, your introduction S.O.P.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

EESTom said:


> Hey Albacore.
> Thank you for explaining to me, in a POLITE way, your introduction S.O.P.


 Your welcome.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

In simple terms...


1. This site is for PROFESIONAL PLUMBERS OR THOSE DIRECTLY INVOLVED IN THE PLUMBING TRADE.

2. Post an intro in the section found at the link above.

3. If the members here are convinced that you are in the trade, all of your questions will be answered politely and thoroughly. 






Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Since a intro was posted....

Get rid of that outdated pos and get a Kinetico system installed, u can get a softener, and neutralizer for a pretty good price, a neutralizer is extremely important to have if the PH of the water is low(acidic) without it your fixtures and other plumbing implements will corode heavily. Check out kinetico's website 

Www.kinetico.com


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

A new system will not be in my budget for some time. I must make due with what I have.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

EESTom said:


> A new system will not be in my budget for some time. I must make due with what I have.


Well in that case, take some pics of the rest of the neutralizer, and see if u can find the manufactures name on it, also what type of media does the unit use. If u can do that it would make things slot easier and lead to a faster and better answer


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

The only markings I can find are on the tank. Randomglass from Structural North America. They make tanks for Fleck. I Looked up the patent numbers in the control valve housing and the came up w/ the name Fleckstein. So I'm guessing this is a Fleck system. It has a manufacture date of Dec '96. 

The material that came out of the tank looked like beige pea gravel. About 5 gallons worth.

I found the number 10728 written on the brass valve body.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks similar to a Fleck 2750 but I'm thinking it's not. I think we need more info; maybe more pictures, the patent numbers?







Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Get rid of that outdated pos and get a Kinetico system installed


You gotta be kidding me...:laughing:

Why would anyone want to buy an overpriced piece of junk loaded with proprietary parts?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> You gotta be kidding me...:laughing:
> 
> Why would anyone want to buy an overpriced piece of junk loaded with proprietary parts?


Kinetico's are built good and they last a long time here, there expensive but there the best in my opinion. 


We need some more pics of the tank that holds the media and other any other parts, that would be great


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is a pic of the tank. It stands about 54" 










The patent numbers found on the control valve are:
3249122
3347556
3349915
3457792
3616820
3742768
3874412
4290451


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Are those copper lines tied into the tank?
I will see if I can find a diagram or some Info for u.


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes they are copper.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Is there any name on the head, I can narrow down the search if I can get a name edit: I saw an earlier post with fleckstein, just what I needed

From what I can tell it resembeles a fleck 2750 head 
There's several different versions of the head. 

http://www.pentairwatertreatment.co...reatment/Literature/2750 Spec Sheet 40737.pdf

I will keep looking

Pic of a fleck similar to yur head


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'm waiting for pentair to get back to me regarding an email I sent them. I'm pretty sure I could figure the controls out. I just dont know what that 5th port is for.....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

EESTom said:


> Thanks. I'm waiting for pentair to get back to me regarding an email I sent them. I'm pretty sure I could figure the controls out. I just dont know what that 5th port is for.....


So I take it this wasn't hooked up when you moved in?

My guess is the ports would be;

into the valve (raw water)
out of the valve (treated water)
into the tank from the valve
out of the tank from the valve
drain





Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> So I take it this wasn't hooked up when you moved in?
> 
> Paul


He said it was hooked up but he disasembeled it to clean the mineral tank


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> So I take it this wasn't hooked up when you moved in?
> 
> My guess is the ports would be;
> 
> ...


Drain. Yeah, I'd buy that. It just threw me off that its a smooth ID w a set screw. No npt threads . 

I have to keep looking for some type of manual or such. I would suspect the settings/pond will just keep it running like it use to.


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

Update: Hooked everything up on Saturday. Made a bypass loop for service and till I bought some chemical and salt. 

That night a 200 yr old pin oak fell on my house. I'm still waiting for a Crane to be able to make it up my hill to take the tree off my house. Drained all my plumbing and heating lines yesterday to winterize. Needless to say, I don't think I'm in a rush to test my system.

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

EESTom said:


> That night a 200 yr old pin oak fell on my house. I'm still waiting for a Crane to be able to make it up my hill to take the tree off my house. Drained all my plumbing and heating lines yesterday to winterize. Needless to say, I don't think I'm in a rush to test my system.
> 
> Thanks to all for the help.


Jeez, and I thought I was having a bad day. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

EESTom said:


> Update: Hooked everything up on Saturday. Made a bypass loop for service and till I bought some chemical and salt.
> 
> That night a 200 yr old pin oak fell on my house. I'm still waiting for a Crane to be able to make it up my hill to take the tree off my house. Drained all my plumbing and heating lines yesterday to winterize. Needless to say, I don't think I'm in a rush to test my system.
> 
> Thanks to all for the help.


hell and i thought i was having a bad day, i hope everything works out and your insurance covers it. i hope your house gets fixed up as quick as possible.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> "Redundancy department; department of redundancy"


----


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> ----


I füçking love it Chad!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

EESTom said:


> That night a 200 yr old pin oak fell on my house. I'm still waiting for a Crane to be able to make it up my hill to take the tree off my house. Drained all my plumbing and heating lines yesterday to winterize. Needless to say, I don't think I'm in a rush to test my system.


Ouch! 

That storm had some heavy crud....


----------

